# Somebody Bombed...... My WIFE!!



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So a month ago I attend the AZ HERF and am partying it up with all the AZ monkeys and I happen to mention that my Wife is a huge fan of Aquariums and all things fish related. A fellow AZ BOTL overhears this and secretly starts plotting the most generous bomb I've ever been privy to. Now most bombings occur on fellow CS cigar lovers and usually include cigars and such. However never have I ever witnessed such a Kamikaze attack on someone who doesn't even smoke Cigars.

DsrtDog (Doug) decided that he would bomb my wife with something she might like. So he sent her a HUGE painting of an underwater aquatic scene complete with cute little fishies and colorful coral. Suffice to say that my wife flipped out and was one happy woman. She jumped up and down D) and was so excited that she immediately wanted to call Doug up and offer her own thanks to him personally. Now I've just got to say that this was the most thoughtful bomb I've ever seen. My wife is so damn happy and I owe it all to a guy who was the consummate gentleman at the AZ HERF.

This proves to me that we are all really *Brothers* of the Leaf. I owe a huge thanks to DsrtDog and his generosity. I can't bump his RG anymore so if those that know me would help this Brother out, because he really deserves it.

THANK YOU so much Doug.

P.S.- He also included some goodies for me as well hehe


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> She *jumped up and down* D) and was so excited that she immediately wanted to call Doug up and *offer her own thanks to him personally*.


dude, i could edit this up and quote til the cows come home with all kinds of funny "in-yer-en-do's".

why the big smiley for her jumping up and down? a little bouncin' action got you smiling?

and someone with the letters "XXX" wanting to offer up her own thanks personally??

hmm....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> dude, i could edit this up and quote til the cows come home with all kinds of funny "in-yer-en-do's".


I'm sure you could and I think you should as we could all use a little bit O entertainment now and then :r



IHT said:


> why the big smiley for her jumping up and down? a little bouncin' action got you smiling?


If you'd ever met her you'd know that's exactly the reason for the smilie. I said GAWD DAMN!!! 



IHT said:


> and someone with the letters "XXX" wanting to offer up her own thanks personally??
> 
> hmm....


Well...... what can I say....... she does think Doug is hot from the AZ pics


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

IHT said:


> dude, i could edit this up and quote til the cows come home with all kinds of funny "in-yer-en-do's".
> 
> why the big smiley for her jumping up and down? a little bouncin' action got you smiling?
> 
> ...


LAMO, but in all seriousness, that was cool of Doug...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Very cool! Can we see a picture?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah Dustin a pic bro.. WTG Doug, that was awesome... Congrats to the Mrs.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

That is very cool. Aquariums and fishes are in my regular rotation of hobbies, no aquarium right now in my house, but I'm thinking of doing a "Nemo" set up, nothing big, just a 12 gallon Eclipse system with overhead light and filter, two clown fishes, and a very cool anemone. About $250 max. I had a 55 gallon fresh water that I had to give up when I lived with the parents. I also raised Bettas (siamese fighting fish) and guppies (pure breed). I miss that hobby darn it!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Our bathroom looks like an Aquarium, fishys all around, tropical this and that chit everywhere. Geeze Louise.... I go in for a constitutional and I'm surrounded by Nemo and friends.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Nely said:


> That is very cool. Aquariums and fishes are in my regular rotation of hobbies, no aquarium right now in my house, but I'm thinking of doing a "Nemo" set up, nothing big, just a 12 gallon Eclipse system with overhead light and filter, two clown fishes, and a very cool anemone. About $250 max. I had a 55 gallon fresh water that I had to give up when I lived with the parents. I also raised Bettas (siamese fighting fish) and guppies (pure breed). I miss that hobby darn it!


Yeah the day before my wife got this bomb I got her a new 75 gallon Saltwater tank, we're still getting it set up but its gonna look awesome. We put the painting Doug sent above the fish tank. I'll get pics when I can.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats Dustin, couldn't have happened to a nicer guy I mean nicer guys wife


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

very cool.....that was very thoughtful of Doug....what a guy. Congrats Echo


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very unique bombing run, kudos to you Doug!

Dustin, congrats to the wife! Tell her I am having catfish for dinner tonight in her honor!! (OOPs....sorry Mark!!)


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

That's a great bomb, and I'll restrain myself from selective editing.  

I don't have an aquarium, but I do love fish. Especially beer battered ones sprinkled with malt vinegar and accompanied with a pint of Guinness.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

mmm i hear you on that one brother!!


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> So a month ago I attend the AZ HERF and am partying it up with all the AZ monkeys and I happen to mention that my Wife is a huge fan of Aquariums and all things fish related. A fellow AZ BOTL overhears this and secretly starts plotting the most generous bomb I've ever been privy to. Now most bombings occur on fellow CS cigar lovers and usually include cigars and such. However never have I ever witnessed such a Kamikaze attack on someone who doesn't even smoke Cigars.
> 
> DsrtDog (Doug) decided that he would bomb my wife with something she might like. So he sent her a HUGE painting of an underwater aquatic scene complete with cute little fishies and colorful coral. Suffice to say that my wife flipped out and was one happy woman. She jumped up and down D) and was so excited that she immediately wanted to call Doug up and offer her own thanks to him personally. Now I've just got to say that this was the most thoughtful bomb I've ever seen. My wife is so damn happy and I owe it all to a guy who was the consummate gentleman at the AZ HERF.
> 
> ...


It's been months since I've been on and I can see that you boys have been misbehaving. I've got work to do here. Firstly, thank you, Doug. Your gift was truly lovely and thoughtful and I do appreciate it. Thank you, Doug.


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> dude, i could edit this up and quote til the cows come home with all kinds of funny "in-yer-en-do's".
> 
> why the big smiley for her jumping up and down? a little bouncin' action got you smiling?
> 
> ...


Behave, Greg.


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm sure you could and I think you should as we could all use a little bit O entertainment now and then :r
> 
> If you'd ever met her you'd know that's exactly the reason for the smilie. I said GAWD DAMN!!!
> 
> Well...... what can I say....... she does think Doug is hot from the AZ pics


Don't _encourage_ him, honey!


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

LastClick said:


> LAMO, but in all seriousness, that was cool of Doug...


Finally, a voice with reason.
(but seriously, Doug is hot)


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Very cool! Can we see a picture?


Of me bouncing up and down?


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

floydp said:


> Yeah Dustin a pic bro.. WTG Doug, that was awesome... Congrats to the Mrs.


Oh, you meant of the picture of the fishies....silly me.


----------



## XXXPuppy (Nov 8, 2004)

coppertop said:


> very cool.....that was very thoughtful of Doug....what a guy. Congrats Echo


One last thought: Dustin gets bombed all the time with little boxes of yummy smelly cigars (they smell like shit and spiced chocolate - very nice). Each time he gets bombed, he jumps up and down too but no one gets quite as excited as he does when I do that. What's with that? Okay, one time on our honeymoon he did that naked and that was kind of amusing but I didn't get on the board and post about it...until now 

I'm just messing with you, honey. You're the greatest guy that ever lived. Don't know why I chose Coppertop's thread to post this to.

You guys are all a great bunch of guys and this is a really neat community.

Carry on.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Geez honey,
You DO realize that you can respond to more than 1 person in your post right???


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Geez honey,
> You DO realize that you can respond to more than 1 person in your post right???


Well when you haven't been on for a while ya gotta get ya post count up 

Congrats Mrs XXX, nice bombing Doug very thoughful and generous.

Oh... when can we see the pictures  .... oh of the painting too


----------

